# Computer restarting it self when I playing games



## iambmys9 (2 mo ago)

Hello, my computer suddenly shuts itself off and restarts itself when I'm playing games on the computer or sometimes when I'm surfing the internet. All of my bios settings default and XMP not enabled. Also my drivers and my windows up to date. I installed fresh windows 10 and 11 but still keep restarting without any error message. When I do OCCT test I am getting CPU errors after 10 seconds later.(with default bios settings and NO XMP enabled)










My computer specs:
Ryzen 5 3600X
ASUS RX 5700XT
Asus TUF B450-PRO GAMING
GSKILL 2X8GB 3600Mhz RAM


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you overclocked your CPU? Of so, return it to factory specs.


----------



## iambmys9 (2 mo ago)

MPR said:


> Have you overclocked your CPU? Of so, return it to factory specs.


Yes I was tried before then I changed all settings to default settings on bios with pressing load optimized defaults.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

iambmys9 said:


> Yes I was tried before then I changed all settings to default settings on bios with pressing load optimized defaults.


Those errors are a classic sign of a failed overclock. Double-check the factory specs for your CPU, including voltage levels, and make sure that you saved the settings. Also, most CPUs will come with optimization software that will attempt to achieve a stable configuration if you can't achieve one on your own.

In the long-distant past, back before caches, multiple cores, and multi-threading, overclocking could be useful for getting another year or so of gaming serviceability out of a CPU but there is really little need to overclock modern CPUs anymore other than just as a hobby, and even then most enthusiasts will revert them back to specs for longevity after tinkering with them for a while.


----------



## David wick (4 mo ago)

The most frequent cause of a computer randomly restarting, among other possible causes, is an overheated processor. You can open your computer and clean the CPU to resolve the problem of your computer restarting at random; you might need the help of a PC hardware professional.


----------

